

A Java Fork/Join Framework - dedalus
http://gee.cs.oswego.edu/dl/papers/fj.pdf

======
ExpiredLink
Doug Lea from 2000?

[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.42.1...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.42.1918)

